

Why Are Entrepreneurs So Happy? - jshort
http://www.contactme.com/blog/trends/why-are-entrepreneurs-happy?display=wide

======
pwalker
Entrepreneurs are happy because they not only do what they love, but they have
a prerequisite of passion that keeps them going. Owning a company is the
combination of creating something out of nothing, changing lives around you,
and being able to say "I did that" after hours of contemplating if it was
ready or not.

